# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  The Burm Has Landed!

## dkatz4

No name yet, but he's got good looks for miles! ( actually, and this is his first official measurement, his good looks go on for 2 feet, 4 1/3 inches) 

1.0 green albino, 100% het granite, produced by Steven Bostwick July 2017.

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (12-01-2017),_Albert Clark_ (12-01-2017),_Ashley96_ (12-08-2017),C.Marie (12-01-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (12-06-2017),_Dianne_ (12-01-2018),_Dxw425_ (12-01-2017),Gio (01-03-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-01-2017),John1982 (12-02-2017),_Kam_ (01-09-2018),_KevinK_ (12-28-2017),_L.West_ (12-01-2017),NPE76 (12-01-2017),_Prognathodon_ (12-01-2017),_Ronniex2_ (06-02-2018),_Sauzo_ (12-01-2017),_Starscream_ (12-01-2017),Timelugia (03-01-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-01-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Oh wow, that is a GORGEOUS burm!! No wonder youre so excited.

----------

_dkatz4_ (12-01-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

That is an outstanding looking critter! Congrats katz!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dkatz4_ (12-01-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

Ooooh,  love those genetics. Het for Granite? Thats a keeper. He looks amazing.

----------

_dkatz4_ (12-01-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Winner winner! Congrats on the great score!

----------

_dkatz4_ (12-01-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Dang, that is one ugly snake.....















J/K lol. Not going to lie, I'm kind of jealous. I love the broken stripe down his back and how it fades into his background color down by his tail. Awesome pick up man. Grats. I'm not sure burms push but if they do, welcome to the world of worry lol. Caesar hs a fat lip again that i just noticed after giving him a bath in his tub. So i guess its heavy feeding time for a week or two and hopefully his swollen lip goes down  :Sad:

----------

_dkatz4_ (12-01-2017),_dylan815_ (12-01-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-01-2017),_Kam_ (01-09-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-06-2018)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

He is gorgeous! But, man... That's going to be A LOT of snake in a few years! lol

----------

_dkatz4_ (12-01-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> He is gorgeous! But, man... That's going to be A LOT of snake in a few years! lol


A few years?? If he grows anything like a retic, you are talking 2 years lol.

----------

_dkatz4_ (12-01-2017),_dylan815_ (12-01-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

> A few years?? If he grows anything like a retic, you are talking 2 years lol.


However long it takes it will ultimately be way too much snake for my candy ***! lol Dwarf Burms (VERY dwarfed), on the other hand could be a possibility someday...

----------

_dkatz4_ (12-01-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> No name yet, but he's got good looks for miles! ( actually, and this is his first official measurement, his good looks go on for 2 feet, 4 1/3 inches) 
> 
> 1.0 green albino, 100% het granite, produced by Steven Bostwick July 2017.


Love the colouration and patterning ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_dkatz4_ (12-01-2017)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Great to get a update.. there arent many of us Burm Bros around . I was just thinking about working on some Stickies this winter for Burm Care etc... ill have a few months off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dkatz4_ (10-23-2018),_KevinK_ (12-01-2018)

----------


## dkatz4

_1 Year Anniversary!

_

_

_

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-03-2018),_dakski_ (12-02-2018),_Dxw425_ (12-02-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-01-2018),_Justin83_ (12-01-2018),_KevinK_ (12-01-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Handsome fella and good looking setup, too!

----------

_dkatz4_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## KevinK

I must say, my new Burm Carl is doing fantastic (he is an Albino het Granite) and never misses a f/t meal. Dexter was rehomed to a friend in a neighboring state with extensive experience in Burms (which honestly was not what I wanted to do but instead what NEEDED to be done for the health of the animal...I sadly had no answers to his feeding problem any more) and he still stonewalls on feeding for months at a time from what I understand but is doing great overall and gets powerfed when he will take to keep weight on him in between. Glad to see he's doing alright man, your buffalo bill rat method pulled him through.

You know what I love the most about Burms?....bathroom habits. Seriously, everyone I know with retics seems to be cleaning piss every few days while Burms are more similar to a boa....taking dumps and leaving urates every few weeks or so and even less frequently at larger sizes. Low maintenance is fantastic in my book.

----------

_dkatz4_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## dkatz4

> I must say, my new Burm Carl is doing fantastic (he is an Albino het Granite) and never misses a f/t meal. Dexter was rehomed to a friend in a neighboring state with extensive experience in Burms (which honestly was not what I wanted to do but instead what NEEDED to be done for the health of the animal...I sadly had no answers to his feeding problem any more) and he still stonewalls on feeding for months at a time from what I understand but is doing great overall and gets powerfed when he will take to keep weight on him in between. Glad to see he's doing alright man, your buffalo bill rat method pulled him through.
> 
> You know what I love the most about Burms?....bathroom habits. Seriously, everyone I know with retics seems to be cleaning piss every few days while Burms are more similar to a boa....taking dumps and leaving urates every few weeks or so and even less frequently at larger sizes. Low maintenance is fantastic in my book.


 Sorry to hear about Dexter, but Im glad hes in a good place. As far as the Buffalo Bill trick goes, Im waiting to see if I want have to revamp it in a few months want to switched to rabbits, LOL.   Totally agree with the bathroom habits, I wasnt totally sure what to expect but it has been entirely manageable. Frankly, one of my main issues with getting it Retic is all of the toilet maintenance, several people I know want to handle them without a tarp, seriously.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-10-2018),_KevinK_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

Bet you won't be able to hold him in your hand for much longer! Very nice.

----------

_dkatz4_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

Looking good! Nice growth on him!

----------

_dkatz4_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## KevinK

> Sorry to hear about Dexter, but I’m glad he’s in a good place. As far as the Buffalo Bill trick goes, I’m waiting to see if I want have to revamp it in a few months want to switched to rabbits, LOL.   Totally agree with the bathroom habits, I wasn’t totally sure what to expect but it has been entirely manageable. Frankly, one of my main issues with getting it Retic is all of the toilet maintenance, several people I know want to handle them without a tarp, seriously.


While I'm certainly jealous of all the available morphs that Retic owners have access to, I'm definitely not jealous of the pushing issue or the crazy amounts of fluid they expel. I just wish the damn import ban would get lifted....there are some SWEET Burms in the Philippines right now....including Pied, Scaleless and Pinstripe. If that ban ever does get lifted, or you can gain special import permission (doubtful) I'll be the first to book a flight there.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-10-2018)

----------


## dkatz4

I cant help but notice that all my pictures a missing  :Surprised:  I have been linking them from my facebook album, does anyone know why that would be problematic??
Well anyway - a long overdue update, though not as "long" as I would have hoped.  His growth seems to have slowed down quite a bit, in fact for a few months he was only putting on an inch to an inch.5.  In March he added 3 due, in large part I'm sure, to fact that i switched to rabbits.  By the way, i have been "Buffalo Billing" them with rat skin and so far so good.  As of the first week of April he's 7 feet, 7 inches! 
I also attempted to weigh him by weighing myself with and without him.  I know it's not the most accurate, but i got 11lb which feels about right.

----------

Gio (04-10-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-10-2019)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> I cant help but notice that all my pictures a missing  I have been linking them from my facebook album, does anyone know why that would be problematic??
> Well anyway - a long overdue update, though not as "long" as I would have hoped.  His growth seems to have slowed down quite a bit, in fact for a few months he was only putting on an inch to an inch.5.  In March he added 3 due, in large part I'm sure, to fact that i switched to rabbits.  By the way, i have been "Buffalo Billing" them with rat skin and so far so good.  As of the first week of April he's 7 feet, 7 inches! 
> I also attempted to weigh him by weighing myself with and without him.  I know it's not the most accurate, but i got 11lb which feels about right.


Its the host site you used for pics I think. When I was using Photbicket that happened. Thats why i switched to Tapatalk. It allows me to use this site just like Facebook. That way I can read through everything to and it looks like a newsfeed instead of going to each Sub Forum. It shows me the newest posts if I dont want to select what sub category. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dkatz4_ (04-10-2019)

----------

